

A curated list of Go frameworks, libraries and software - avelino
https://github.com/avelino/awesome-go

======
joliv
Maybe your time would be better spent contributing to the existing list rather
than making a new one? It's very long at this point and categorized very
nicely.

[https://code.google.com/p/go-
wiki/wiki/Projects](https://code.google.com/p/go-wiki/wiki/Projects)

~~~
JulienSchmidt
Moreover the list contains some really outdated projects for some reason.

For example the database drivers section [1]: 3 out of 5 projects are
abandoned, while current projects (listed in the official Go community wiki
[2]) are missing.

1: [https://github.com/avelino/awesome-go#database-
drivers](https://github.com/avelino/awesome-go#database-drivers) 2:
[https://code.google.com/p/go-
wiki/wiki/Projects#Databases_an...](https://code.google.com/p/go-
wiki/wiki/Projects#Databases_and_Storage)

~~~
pbreit
I can't stand these laundry list lists that, as you say, seem to always
include dead projects and are littered with incomplete, unusable or otherwise
poor inclusions.

This is an area where quality defeats quantity by a particularly large margin.

------
andrewljohnson
Anyone know of any frameworks/libraries that go really needs, but lacks now?

~~~
glesica
As of a few months ago, when I last looked into it, there really isn't a good
(fast) image processing (re-sizing, etc.) library.

~~~
personZ
The best approach to that would be interacting with and leveraging existing,
very well proven and optimized image processing libraries. I can see some
bindings for things like ImageMagick out there.

------
benologist
I wish it was more heavily curated so a beginner could have a better defined
starting path - my experience with go over the last week has mostly been
googling libraries to get pros/cons/gauge popularity.

~~~
shurcooL
I wish it was dynamic [1]. So it could cater to everyone.

If you're a beginner and just want to see the top 10 most high quality,
popular Go packages, you'd move a slider nearly all the way to the left until
only top 10 packages remain.

On the other hand, if you have an obscure need (say, generate random First
Names, Last Names, ZIP codes, etc.) and you're willing to look through as many
packages as possible, you'd adjust that slider all the way to the right until
all included Go packages are listed, and hopefully find
[https://github.com/Pallinder/go-randomdata#go-
randomdata](https://github.com/Pallinder/go-randomdata#go-randomdata) under
Awesome Go -> Testing -> Random Data Generation or some other sub-sub-sub-
topic.

[1] A simple demo of such "level of detail" visualization that I played around
with, an explanation of how I could send an email with the press of a button:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8554242/available-
for-2-...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8554242/available-
for-2-weeks/level-of-detail-explanation.html)

------
VeejayRampay
Still looking for a PhantomJS-like tool in Go. Really hope that'll happen some
day. Embedding a browser engine is not easy mind you, but one can dream.

~~~
shurcooL
What do you think of
[https://github.com/sourcegraph/webloop](https://github.com/sourcegraph/webloop)?

~~~
VeejayRampay
Well, looks spot on. Thank you very much.

~~~
sqs
I am the author of WebLoop. Let me know if you have any trouble getting it to
work. I love pull requests, too! :)

~~~
VeejayRampay
I will try to play with it as soon as I can. I was wondering, I didn't find
any method to render a given as a PNG or JPG, is it currently supported? This
is our main use for PhantomJS as it is. And thanks again for the hard work.

------
BarkMore
A more comprehensive curated list: [https://code.google.com/p/go-
wiki/wiki/Projects](https://code.google.com/p/go-wiki/wiki/Projects)

A list with no curation: [http://godoc.org/-/index](http://godoc.org/-/index)

------
jamesgpearce
Facebook also provides a (relatively recent) dedicated library of Go
libraries: [https://github.com/facebookgo](https://github.com/facebookgo)

------
ChrisAntaki
Thanks for this up to date list!

------
spikyobjects
Sorry but that is a very short list for anyone coming from a better
established language.

~~~
avelino
I started writing makes 3 hours, posted if anyone is interested in
contributing!

